# How to remove image information



## omar (Apr 16, 2014)

My friend took some images of a model for me
He took the photos portrait

I'm trying to upload into Wordpress to create a product
The problem is that it makes the images horizontal

I've tried a zillion things and am going nuts!
I'm guessing there's some extra info with the picture that says the camera was slanted or something?
Anyone know how to get rid of the information in bulk??

Thanks


Omar


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 16, 2014)

Let me Google that for you...

And for future reference, it's called image metadata or EXIF tags.


----------



## dstppy (Apr 16, 2014)

Google is funny . . . you ask a common linux question and the first 10 searches return a "you should search" kind of answer.

I thought we were better than this


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 16, 2014)

Windows 7? If they show up rotated in Windows Explorer, select the ones you want, right click, select rotate clockwise or counterclockwise. If they show up normally in Windows Explorer and sideways once you upload them then you have a more interesting problem.

Jim


----------



## omar (Apr 16, 2014)

thanks guys
i'm on a mac
anyone know the quickest easiest way to remove on a mac?
thanks


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 16, 2014)

Wordpress lets you rotate photos, see here:
http://en.support.wordpress.com/images/image-editing/


----------



## tolusina (Apr 16, 2014)

omar said:


> thanks guys
> i'm on a mac
> anyone know the quickest easiest way to remove on a mac?
> thanks


Boot Camp. 

.............sorry, couldn't resist..............



.


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 16, 2014)

omar said:


> I'm trying to upload into Wordpress to create a product
> The problem is that it makes the images horizontal



What photo software do you currently have?


----------



## dgatwood (Apr 22, 2014)

omar said:


> thanks guys
> i'm on a mac
> anyone know the quickest easiest way to remove on a mac?
> thanks



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=exif+stripper+mac

Alternatively:

brew install exiftool


----------

